# Disassembling Polk MM6 Crossover



## TiFJer (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't know if this is the right place but I'm hoping someone can help me with my latest bonehead move.

While wiring up my Polk MM6s I inadvertantly unscrewed one of the speaker terminals too far and now the screw is rattling around inside the crossover and I have no way to attach the speaker wire to that terminal.

I tried to pry the crossover open but it seems a little flimsy and I don't want to break anything. Anybody ever taken one of these things apart?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The cover should pop right off


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Some photos maybe?


----------



## TiFJer (Oct 5, 2010)

They look like this:









I know it doesn't show great detail... The silver and black parts are separate pieces and I was able to pry them apart a small amount but not without feeling like something was going to break. There are no visible screws or other obvious fasteners on the outside either.


----------



## TiFJer (Oct 5, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> The cover should pop right off


Is it held on with clips? Do you know where they are located?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

TiFJer said:


> Is it held on with clips? Do you know where they are located?


I am not sure exactly where they are at. I installed acouple sets for some buddies of mine acouple years ago, and I am 99% sure they just pop off. I would imagine there are some platic tabs under there thats holding the solver top on.


----------

